# Last look before packing 'em up..



## cyberdigger (Aug 19, 2009)

Here's a group which is bound for Romania, eventually, to be used for home-brewing... included are 5 Saxlehners, 5 saratogas, 12 Johann Hoffs, 2 Paines, and various other wines, ales, and whiskeys.. all cleaned up and ready for packing away... I wish I had the space to display everything, but this apartment is unforgivingly small.. poor me![]


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 19, 2009)

You going to mail them[8|].   $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 19, 2009)

NOOOO!!! []
 ..when the time comes, we will pay for some container space on a ship for all the bottles at once, these and several hundred others, along with other posessions, furniture, etc.. it will probably end up in Hamburg, so we will hire a truck to get the stuff to Romania from there.. or have it put on a train.. plenty of time to work out the details!


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 19, 2009)

Boy ----are i dumb[X(]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 19, 2009)

I wouldn't say that, Fred!! ..it's gonna cost between 3 and 4 grand to do this.. another reason I'm in no big hurry!![]


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 19, 2009)

Why are you sending them?  To family?  Are you moving there?


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 19, 2009)

I will be moving there in a few years.. my wife wants to get back there as soon as she is granted US citizenship, sometime in the next 2 years .. I want to live there before I'm too old to work the land.. I really kinda can't wait!!


----------



## bottle34nut (Aug 19, 2009)

cyber,
 we gotta meet before you move.  greg


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 19, 2009)

I agree, Greg! Believe me, we got time still...


----------



## capsoda (Aug 19, 2009)

> I want to live there before I'm too old to work the land..


 Man???? You better take me along so I can help.... Besides, I gat a buddy from Romania who lives in England.


 You speak German and Romanian?


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 19, 2009)

Of course you are welcome to join us Cap!! It'd be great to have a whole bunch of you come live there.. so we'll outnumber the gypsies![]
 Yeah, I speak both.. I'm a little better at German for now, but that will change.. also picked up a bit of Hungarian..


----------



## capsoda (Aug 19, 2009)

Here is a good one for you. I have a buddy whos dad was a US Army motorcycle courier during WW2 in Europe. His dad's first cousin was a Wehrmacht motorcycle courier. They spent much of the Europiean campain less that two miles apart. Both survived the war.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 19, 2009)

Here's a view of the lovely hamlet where we live... (will live)


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 19, 2009)

Cap, that's a hell of a coincidence!! Very cool!!![]


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 19, 2009)

where do they keep the vampires?


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 19, 2009)

You see that pile of rocks my girl is standing on?? There's a vampire under that..


----------



## capsoda (Aug 19, 2009)

VAMPIRES???? WHO SAID ANYTHING ABOUT VAMPIRES????? YOU CAN"T FARM WHERE PEOPLE BURY VAMPIRES!!!!!![&:]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 19, 2009)

knew you was sissy...[]


----------



## justadddirt (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey Charlie what's with the red roofs on all the houses....... terra cotta?


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 19, 2009)

This pic was taken a few years ago.. now all the roofs are covered with solar panels..[]
 ..yes terra cotta! Ceramic and concrete too.. no asphalt!


----------



## capsoda (Aug 19, 2009)

> now all the roofs are covered with solar panels


 AHHHHH. The Sears guy has been around.

 Actually, I am thinking of becoming self suficient electrically since our COOP went all democrat on us and decided they knew what we needed better than we did. A few solar panels, a solar water heater and a small wind generator should do the trick. Now who knows whats better....HUH!!![]


----------



## capsoda (Aug 19, 2009)

Looks like the little farms run 5 to 10 acres, yes. You can grow enough food to feed a small town on 10 acres if the government doesn't help you. Very pretty. Where in Romania is that.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 19, 2009)

If you do it right, you will get the occasional check from the "coop" !!


----------



## capsoda (Aug 19, 2009)

Check me arse, I got 8 open acres so I'm shootin for a wheel barrow full of cash dude.[]


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 19, 2009)

In Europe they have a way of making any old house look great.
 Dont know that much about eastern europe, other than Romania is chock full of Vampires.. 
 One of my favorite cities was Bern Switz. The whole city has a 15th century look to it. All tile roofs. They seem to figure "this house has lasted 500 years, its going to have to last another 500". In the US they think 'think this house has lasted me 20 years, I'll be in the nursing home in 20 years, asphalt shingles are fine."
 Neither side is wrong , its just a different culture.

 I have a couple no-so-great low res photos on my website...
 http://www.mattsoldhouse.com/travel/swiss.htm
 If I every have time I will post some decent ones.


----------



## madman (Aug 19, 2009)

you cyb thats awsome! good for you! i bet that home brew will knock your socks off!


----------

